# 200 hp Merc EFI spotless clean 4850.00



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

1996 mercury 200 efi Compression 138-140 on all 6 New mercury gear oil New fuel filter Lower pressure tested 20 in mid section No prop No controls SHIPPING AVAILABLE NATIONWIDE AT BUYERS EXPENSE


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Sold


----------

